# well hello



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

hello everyone

finally registered after just lurking about the site for a while.

another girlie on the site it looks like were quite rare around here,

im the girlfriend of one of the members already on this site any one wanna guess who?

xxx


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

"welcome"

i would guess that maybe you are toms girlfriend

you are correct there are not many girls on here, so far there is just you and devilsquest


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey there 8)

or is it lou?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

keep guessing

xx


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

ihi there.....are you DQ,s misses ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Your not mine are you!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

LMAO it ant lou boys :lol:

im gonna say its emma???? and if not then i don't know


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Stu21Ldn said:


> "welcome"
> 
> i would guess that maybe you are toms girlfriend
> 
> you are correct there are not many girls on here, so far there is just you and devilsquest


u t**t stu lol i nearly did not notice that coment lmao :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is it mrs.guv ? - keeping an eye on him - and a big thumb :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

lol yer could be cal, lol hes buggered then lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

i think i better give you guys a clue, but only one he's a VIP member

xx


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No its not my girlfriend although I was going to ask her to join the site just to here some opinions from steroids users first hand but she's cool with it so no need.

Well considering it would be a little weird if your boyfriend wasn't a regualr member as I'm going with Jay.

Or possibly a wind up? (I'm off to go check if DQ has registered twice)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Kinda just gave it away in another thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

mmm a vip? could it be bills better half?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

ah i seem to have been found out yes its mrs.bodyworks

hi everyone

xx


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Do train yourself/compete (just from your reference to Extreme protein etc).

Do you find dating/living with a competing bodybuilder hard if not, my girlfriend isn't interested in bodybuilding at all other than through me but she is exceptionally supportive and understanding but I can imagine it would be even tough If I competed.

Welcome by the way :wink:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow I am glad I was nice to you. 

Congratulations.

Wonder if everyone has caught on yet


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome bettyboo


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello miss boo :lol:


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Young Gun said:


> Wow I am glad I was nice to you.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Wonder if everyone has caught on yet


...i think you and i are the only ones :wink: ...lets let them figure the rest out on their own...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am starting to wonder?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

...nah...they dont have a clue... :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Should it not be Miss Ripped instead of bettyboo?

Admittedly the overall bust/waist taper is very similar between you both!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Young Gun said:


> Wow I am glad I was nice to you.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Wonder if everyone has caught on yet


caught on to what? is there something your not letting me in on?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> Should it not be Miss Ripped instead of bettyboo?
> 
> Admittedly the overall bust/waist taper is very similar between you both!


nah shane takes a bigger bra size!

it will be little miss ripped but give me another couple of months.

thank you for the nice welcome every one

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Young Gun said:


> Wow I am glad I was nice to you.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Wonder if everyone has caught on yet


caught on to what? is there something your not letting me in on?

xxx


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

There is something you aren't letting us in on I think!

You've been made a moderator just after joining


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

that just means im a fast worker

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

lol yer right


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

why dont you all just admitt it,,its ether your old man or extreme that owns the board!!!!it ant like its gonna be a hugh surprize since u both been ivern mod powers lmao


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

dq, as I know you will be asking and asking untill someone spills the beans. I am one of the owners of Muscle Marketing UK who have bought the site from Steve, I think the site is great but with the input from some members and a little work it can be even better.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

dj2000uk said:


> dq, as I know you will be asking and asking untill someone spills the beans. I am one of the owners of Muscle Marketing UK who have bought the site from Steve, I think the site is great but with the input from some members and a little work it can be even better.


WHAY....could the new owners please stand up....LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

lol cheers dj...i knew you'd crack in the end :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

o and did you see the tread about my fee's  lmao

cash,visa or evern supplements will surfice :lol:


----------



## igulp (Oct 30, 2004)

Another hello


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

hello


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

goodbye(i like to be different ) :lol:


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

dj2000uk said:


> dq, as I know you will be asking and asking untill someone spills the beans. I am one of the owners of Muscle Marketing UK who have bought the site from Steve, I think the site is great but with the input from some members and a little work it can be even better.


who exactly are muscle marketing uk?

doesnt seem to be a UK registered company? are you are branch of muscle marketing in the USA?


----------

